# Forge SEAT Ibiza Front mounted intercooler is coming



## Forge Motorsport (May 3, 2001)

Heres the first pics of the Forge FMIC for the Ibiza .

We have designed the kit to fit with air con in place and to retain the crash bar.
There is NO bumper cutting, just removal of lower honeycomb grilles. 
The most important fact is this kit will run up to 25 degrees lower than stock IC. 
Price and availability to be announced with more test information
[IMG]http://www.forgemotorsport.com/russell/SI4.jpg


----------



## eyco (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Forge SEAT Ibiza Front mounted intercooler is coming (Forge Motorsport)*

hope the prise will be good! i want one








it will suport 300+ hp's right?
do you have more pictures?

_Modified by eyco at 1:09 AM 6-12-2005_


_Modified by eyco at 1:12 AM 6-12-2005_


----------



## Forge Motorsport (May 3, 2001)

this will run over 300 with no problems


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (Forge Motorsport)*

wow. thats badass. nice work


----------



## Manu44 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (Metallitubby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Metallitubby* »_wow. thats badass. nice work

Yeah, it's badass too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Manu44)*

do u have it available 
for the new generation ibiza ?
how would u compare it to the 05 ibiza cupra FMIC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forge Motorsport (May 3, 2001)

We have not manufactured anything for the 05 as yet , The OEM FMIC is very good and may not need to be replaced


----------



## eyco (Oct 1, 2002)

do you have more pictures of the assembly of the fmic?


----------



## Ib1_FR (Mar 6, 2005)

Something about a FMIC for and Ibiza MKIV???


----------



## Baby_T (Jan 28, 2004)

hi .
i have an mk3 ibiza with a GT2871R turbo .
my custom built fmic doesnt handle the massive boost , and heats up .
1) what are the measurments of this fmic?
2) is it bar&plate or tube&fin ?
3) can it handle 400+ hp of flow ?
4)is it possible to purchase the fmic
alone without all the accesories ? at what 
cost?
thanks


----------

